# AGR Coupons Available/Requested



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Dec 31, 2012)

Now that I have finalized my travel through the end of the AGR year, I find myself with an extra One-Class Upgrade Coupon, which I will gladly share with someone who can make use of it. PM me if interested.

Also, I find myself with a long layover in NYP in Feb, so was wondering that if anyone had a CA Day Pass that they weren't using, I could certainly make use of that.

Happy almost New Years All!

~ DCTE


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you were in need of a Upgrade and had a CA coupon, I'd gladly "trade" but I used all my lounge passes from my Select Packet. I gave two to my neighbors and used the other two weeks ago. So I'm fresh out of lounge passes, I have a surplus of Upgrades. Looks like theirs potential for someone on AU to snag a Upgrade or two later in the year. 

Steve


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2012)

DC Train Enthusiast said:


> Also, I find myself with a long layover in NYP in Feb, so was wondering that if anyone had a CA Day Pass that they weren't using, I could certainly make use of that.


You have a long layover and you're not departing/arriving either via Acela FC or in a sleeper? :unsure:


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Dec 31, 2012)

AlanB said:


> DC Train Enthusiast said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I find myself with a long layover in NYP in Feb, so was wondering that if anyone had a CA Day Pass that they weren't using, I could certainly make use of that.
> ...


Yep, Empire service to Regional (going from ALB to WAS), and unfortunately at this point in my life, economics are such that the Acela's not an option.

~ DCTE


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2012)

DC Train Enthusiast said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > DC Train Enthusiast said:
> ...


Ah! Ok, Makes sense.

Sorry I can't help with a coupon.


----------



## roadman3313 (Jan 1, 2013)

Question... Coupons... Can those only be used by the person who has the name printed on it or could you, for example, use it for a travel companion. Say member was traveling with someone on a route that has upgrade. Could member use one coupon to upgrade him/herself and another coupon to upgrade the travel companion.

I ask because I'm in California. There are no ClubAcela's (much less Club or Lounge anythings... Traxx does not count!), I have AAA so I already get 10% off, and the only route I ride I could really use the upgrade coupons on would be the Pacific Surfliner (which isn't much of an upgrade and I prefer coach usually anyway as when I go to SoCal I ride North of LA). I am also Select Plus now (yes I managed some how to make it unknowingly just on my California travel and a trip on the CZ to Reno and CS to Oxnard) so the ClubAcela access isn't an issue either if I venture out that way.

I hope to take a trip to the East someday and ride AMTRAK as in Regional or even Acela Amtrak to understand what a lot of people on this forum are talking about (I'm an Amtrak California and day-trip LD guy... what can I say).

Yes I will find a way to use the coupons somehow but odds are if I'm going to travel that far, I'd be with another person or two who would like the upgrade as well so we could all sit together (and use those 3 coupons!)

They are still valid for some time so I'm not interested in giving the upgrade coupons away if they could be used by another member. What are the in's and out's of coupon usage?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2013)

I use my coupons for me & my mom when we travel Acela and she does the same. Coupons are transferable, but cannot be sold. You don't even need to be on the same trip when your coupons get used, which is why some people do give their coupons away near the end of the year when they realize that they won't be able to use them.

So yes, if you come east with 1 or 2 others, assuming that space is available on the train you pick, you can use all coupons to upgrade everyone.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 1, 2013)

Roadman, As Alan stated the coupons are transferable. I gave two ClubAcela coupons to my neighbor to use at PHL and NYP. They were riding Regionals and Keystone's. You'll see that there's a list of rules on one side of the coupon. Blackout dates are on there. I think the last one says the coupons can be used be other people. Although not sure if Select Plus has blackout dates. It's easy to upgrade. Call the Amtrak Reservations center and give them your reservation number, say you want to upgrade with the code on the coupon. IINM Select Plus gets up to 48 hours to upgrade. I suggest using that 48 hours. Goto a manned station turn in your coupon, and if you have a printed ticket you'll need to turn that in as well for the upgraded ticket.


----------



## roadman3313 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not trying to hog this thread now... but these are my coupons from Select I received at the end of November. I made Select Plus at the end of December so I haven't received any membership information yes (I assume it will be closer to March?)

The Select Membership kit came with 3 "Free Amtrak One-Class Upgrade" Coupons and 3 "Single-Day Pass to ClubAcela or Receive a 10% Amtrak Discount" Coupons.

The back of the Upgrade Coupons are as follows:

1) Coupon valid for one (1) space available upgrade from Coach to Business class or Business class to First Class. Not valid for upgrade to sleeper accommodations.

2) Limited availability; upgrade not available on all trains at all times

3) Standard blackout dates apply

4) Offer is not valid on the following services... (Basically all LD trains and 7000-8999 Series Thruway Service... Adirondack, AT, CZ, CL, Cardinal, City of NO, CS, Crescent, EB, Keystone Service, LSL, Palmetto, SM, SS, SWC, SL, TE.)

5) Upgrade may be combined with corporate discount, but not combinable (is that a word?) with any other discount, coupon, or Amtrak Guest Rewards redemption travel

6) The coupon has no cash value and is not valid for resale. Photocopies and reproductions will not be accepted. Coupons are transferable.

7) Other restriction may apply.

~ Promotion Code H121

The Back of the Single-Day Pass/10% Discount:

1) Coupon valid for 10% off the best available rail fare for one (1) one-way ticket - OR - valid for one (1) single-day pass to ClubAcela

2) Standard blackout dates apply

3) Seating is limited;seats may not be available at all times

4) Valid on all Amtrak services except joint Amtrak/VIA Rail Service and Interline Bus Thruway series 7000-8999

5) Valid for upgrades to Business class or First class seats upon payment of full applicable accommodation charges. Not valid for sleeper accommodations.

6) Discount offer may not be combined with any other discount

7) The original coupon must be surrendered upon ticket issuance at a ticket counter or upon ClubAcela check-in. ClubAcela entry is valid for the member and immediate family members traveling together or for one, non-family member guest. Unaccompanied guests are not permitted.

8) The coupon has no cash value and is not valid for resale. Photocopies and reproductions will not be accepted. Coupons are transferable.

9) Other restrictions may apply.

Promotion Code H880

So I assume the "Coupons are transferable" is the part I missed in all that. Number 7 confused me about Unaccompanied guests are not permitted. Does that mean if you give the coupon to another member, they may bring a guest in with them? The only reason I found it confusing was that my name and member number were printed on the front of the coupon with the blackout dates and expiration date. All the text sound familiar?

Thanks for the help. Not used to coupons or clubs on the West Coast. Seems like a whole different world (Amtrak) sometimes...


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2013)

roadman3313 said:


> So I assume the "Coupons are transferable" is the part I missed in all that.


Correct!

Again, you can give them away, but you cannot sell them.



roadman3313 said:


> Number 7 confused me about Unaccompanied guests are not permitted. Does that mean if you give the coupon to another member, they may bring a guest in with them?


While it is poorly said, "unaccompanied" means that you can't hand the coupon to someone who is underage and expect them to be able to gain entry, unless they are traveling with an adult.



roadman3313 said:


> The only reason I found it confusing was that my name and member number were printed on the front of the coupon with the blackout dates and expiration date. All the text sound familiar?


Yes, the text is familiar. And they started printing name & number because people were offering to sell the coupons on eBay. So when people posted pictures of the coupons, AGR would close their accounts for violating the rules.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 2, 2013)

No, an unaccompanied guest means that a guest can't waltz in unaccompanied without the pass bearer. If it were an underage child, it would say unaccompanied minor.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anthony said:


> No, an unaccompanied guest means that a guest can't waltz in unaccompanied without the pass bearer. If it were an underage child, it would say unaccompanied minor.


It's "Guest Rewards". Everyone is a "Guest." 

"Guest" of Guest Rewards is last vestige at Amtrak of the late George Warrington's fixation on calling passengers "guests." Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your generosity, I have received a CA Day Pass. The One-Class Upgrade Coupon is still available.

~ DCTE


----------



## HoosierStater (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Been very quiet for a while but I've been busy, what with grad school and getting engaged. Here's a question: if someone used a one-class upgrade coupon to upgrade to first class, would they then have access to ClubAcela?

HoosierStater


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2013)

HoosierStater said:


> Hi all,Been very quiet for a while but I've been busy, what with grad school and getting engaged. Here's a question: if someone used a one-class upgrade coupon to upgrade to first class, would they then have access to ClubAcela?
> 
> HoosierStater


Yes.


----------



## HoosierStater (Jan 22, 2013)

Good to know. Not sure it's worth bothering for my upcoming Acela trip (I won't be in Washington Union Station too long before the train leaves, I'm sure, so I wouldn't be likely to use the CA much).


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2013)

Well being in the CA means not having to stand in the long line at the gate. You board out a side door of the CA and walk right to the train, a few minutes ahead of the cattle call at the gate.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a couple of one day Club Acela passes that I would be glad to pass along to anyone on AU. PM me if your in need.


----------



## benjibear (Jan 25, 2013)

There is a upgrade pass on ebay right now for $50 buy it now.

If anyone still has a club acela or upgrade, I would be interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 28, 2013)

I guess I still do taxes the old fashioned way! Pencil, paper, forms and a stamp 

But still got my refund back in about two weeks. :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 28, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Well being in the CA means not having to stand in the long line at the gate. You board out a side door of the CA and walk right to the train, a few minutes ahead of the cattle call at the gate.


And iritate the young healthy people who thought THEY were the first in line - at a gate that can see the "line cutters" leaving the CA to get on their train. 

The young gal I'm talking about practically ran to the train when the gate opened (my sister - who could have easily gotten us in the aged/handicapped line due to her age) and I were 3rd & 4th in line, walked normally to the train and got good seats.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 9, 2013)

benjibear said:


> There is a upgrade pass on ebay right now for $50 buy it now.
> If anyone still has a club acela or upgrade, I would be interested.
> 
> Thanks!


Selling passes on eBay violates AGR Terms and Condition.

I will PM you benjibear when I get to a computer. I'm using my phone right now.


----------



## boxcar479 (Feb 11, 2013)

I could use two upgrade coupons if any one has any spares, and if they are valid up to 03/08/2013 or later Thanks


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 11, 2013)

boxcar817 said:


> I could use two upgrade coupons if any one has any spares, and if they are valid up to 03/08/2013 or later Thanks


I read somewhere else that they will issue you the 2012 ones if you get your S+ before the above date? I got my S+ at the end of January, I think they should ship out my 2012 and 2013 cause I know I could use the majority of them or at least give them away.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 11, 2013)

boxcar817 said:


> I could use two upgrade coupons if any one has any spares, and if they are valid up to 03/08/2013 or later Thanks


I wouldn't hold your breath, as most people's coupons if unused expire at the end of the this month.

Only those who qualified later in the year or brought coupons with points, might have some that don't expire on Feb 28.


----------



## amamba (Feb 12, 2013)

AlanB said:


> boxcar817 said:
> 
> 
> > I could use two upgrade coupons if any one has any spares, and if they are valid up to 03/08/2013 or later Thanks
> ...


Alan, my S kit last year that I received in February had upgrade coupons that were good until March 31, 2013. Sadly I used all them all.


----------



## boxcar479 (Feb 12, 2013)

boxcar817 said:


> I could use two upgrade coupons if any one has any spares, and if they are valid up to 03/08/2013 or later Thanks


I know longer need passes! Thanks Acela


----------



## ne52 (Feb 12, 2013)

if anyone is trying to get rid of welcome kit passes expiring 2/28... i'll be making a couple of trips before the end of the month and would be glad to take them off your hands


----------



## NDhoofin (Feb 12, 2013)

Trying to purchase a trip for our parents 35 th anniversary. If anyone has a Companion Voucher they would be willing to sell/donate please let us know. It will be a religious trip to a retreat center in May 2013. Empire Builder line. We can't afford tickets and a sleeper...so if we can locate a companion voucher we can afford to get the small sleeper. It's a 25 hour trip... All the ones on EBay right now are only valid until April or are the wrong train line.

Thank you

Rtheworld2 - at - aol.com


----------



## AlanB (Feb 12, 2013)

NDhoofin said:


> Trying to purchase a trip for our parents 35 th anniversary. If anyone has a Companion Voucher they would be willing to sell/donate please let us know. It will be a religious trip to a retreat center in May 2013. Empire Builder line. We can't afford tickets and a sleeper...so if we can locate a companion voucher we can afford to get the small sleeper. It's a 25 hour trip... All the ones on EBay right now are only valid until April or are the wrong train line.Thank you
> 
> Rtheworld2 - at - aol.com


ND,

Please note that one cannot use the companion voucher in conjunction with a sleeper. The companion voucher is only good for those traveling in coach. If you opt for the small sleeper, the Roomette, you must pay the railfare for both people and the up-charge for the the Roomette.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 12, 2013)

ne52 said:


> if anyone is trying to get rid of welcome kit passes expiring 2/28... i'll be making a couple of trips before the end of the month and would be glad to take them off your hands


Just to clarify, when you say passes, do you mean Club Acela passes? Or are you looking for Free upgrade coupons?


----------



## jebr (Feb 12, 2013)

I could use a Club Acela pass that expires at the end of the month. Probably going to go down to Chicago and do some Metra rides, and would like a base to put my baggage and such.

Thanks!


----------

